# Piebald doe shot in Ashland county.



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

A friend went out hunting this morning and shot a deer of a lifetime, a piebald doe. He is getting a full body mount of it. Here is his story of the hunt.

" I seen it around the end of October and seen it three more times but could never get it in range with the bow. And the last three times in that stand i had not seen her so i thought she was dead or left the farm. I wasn't going to go there this morning but i said its shotgun season and anything could happen and told myself i would only shoot her or a big buck. Had a nice buck come in first thing but it only had one rack, other side was broken off. If it would have had the other side i would have shot him. 

Then about 10:30 she comes running down the hill and i thought now i might not get a shot off. But at 80 yrds out there was a clearing and as soon as she hit that opening i shot then told myself i just missed that dam deer i have been waiting for. But as i go to check to see if i got her i see blood and she was dead just on the other side of the hill. My quest for the piebald was over and i now was tagged out in ashland county."


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It's cool. Does your friend plan on keeping or selling the full taxidermy? I imagine that it is pretty expensive, but I also imagine it would be worth a lot of money due to its rarity. I wonder what Cabelas would pay for that? Not many people have a place to put a full sized deer in their house.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Im pretty shure he will keep it. He has a big house so keeping it there wont be a problem. Should go pretty good with his other deer and turkey mounts. Not that he would sell it but i also wonder if cabelas would offer to buy it from him?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> Not many people have a place to put a full sized deer in their house.


Especially if you're married


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Where in Ashland county was he hunting? I hunt some property close to Mohican and have seen a piebald doe. Wondering if it was the same deer.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

ODNR3723 said:


> Where in Ashland county was he hunting? I hunt some property close to Mohican and have seen a piebald doe. Wondering if it was the same deer.


Not shure where he was hunting at. I believe it was on his uncles farm but dont know where thats at.


----------



## Bluepiker (Jul 10, 2010)

A very unusual trophy. Have you thought about getting hide processed with fur intact?
There is quite a number of piebald in the Avon Lake area. This is a no hunting zone so there have been several generations of them.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Do you know who he is taking it to for the mount? Saw one the other day in Mansfield (close to)getting a full body mount.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Im not shure where he will take it. The last buck he got mounted he got back very quick. He said that taxidermist only does a certain amount of deer a year so he doesn't get to far behind. Not shure if he took it to the same guy or not.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Would recommend buck eye taxidermy at Berlin lake. Jeff pussatari. Fantastic taxidermist. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I talked with Dan's dad at work today. He said Dan's piebald doe is at the same taxidermist where the piebald buck is. That taxidermist said he has never done a piebald deer before now he has 2 at once. Lol


----------

